# Looking for a vendor to provide transfer prints and digital print for one offs.



## TaffyPrint (Jul 17, 2014)

Morning! I am looking for a provider of digital print tees and transfer tees. I only have one option in asi. Here is the site we will be running once I settle the deliverables.

Ram Shirt Co - TaffyPrint

Steph


----------



## bbh1236 (Jun 21, 2013)

TaffyPrint said:


> Morning! I am looking for a provider of digital print tees and transfer tees. I only have one option in asi. Here is the site we will be running once I settle the deliverables.
> 
> Ram Shirt Co - TaffyPrint
> 
> Steph


I can help you out send me a PM or give me a call tomorrow 910-200-0818. We offer screen printing, dye sublimation, and dtg.


----------



## printaura (Apr 5, 2005)

TaffyPrint said:


> Morning! I am looking for a provider of digital print tees and transfer tees. I only have one option in asi. Here is the site we will be running once I settle the deliverables.
> 
> Ram Shirt Co - TaffyPrint
> 
> Steph


Any specific requirements?


----------

